# E30 goes Forth



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

Heres some pics I took of my E30 a few weeks ago, at the Forth Bridges,
Not fourth ! LoL 

























You can see the new bridge with just 1 piece to go before its an actual bridge


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

Next up, the Forth submarine ferry


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

chefy said:


> Heres some pics I took of my E30 a few weeks ago, at the Forth Bridges,
> Not fourth ! LoL


that picture is brilliant! :argie::thumb:


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> that picture is brilliant! :argie::thumb:


I think that the Forth Rail Bridge is one if the best looking bridges anywhere in the world !


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

chefy said:


> I think that the Forth Rail Bridge is one if the best looking bridges anywhere in the world !


i must agree with you on that one! along with The Golden Gate Bridge in San Fran i dont think they're too many that can beat them IMO!


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> i must agree with you on that one! along with The Golden Gate Bridge in San Fran i dont think they're too many that can beat them IMO!


Have to agree Lewis G G Bridge is a beauty


----------

